# What photo printer do you use?



## Dylan777 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi guys,
I just wonder what kind photo printer you guys use at home. I don’t print very often, however, I’m thinking to buy one that could print up to 12x15 - to make photo book.

The boss at home wants me to make family photo books. I wonder, should I just use Adorama service and be done with? I kinda like the idea of having a decent printer at home so I can print when I want it. At least, I can see the colors immediately. I think you guys all know my PP skill by now... ;D

Thanks
Dylan


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

I have Canon pro 100 that I haven't taken out of the box yet. I generally send my print work to Costco, Shutterfly, etc.


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

I don't. Years ago, used to have a couple injets, but the quality wasn't great and it wasn't cost effective, so when they died, we didn't replace them. Usually use Costco for basic prints and use AdoramaPix when something more basic is required. Printer color management will be a lot more involved than monitor calibration, etc.

The wife and I used to use a company, Creative Memories, to make digital scrapbooks and to have it printed. Creative Memories went out of business but much of it has been taken up by Panstoria. You design the layout or use prepackaged ones, and add digital paper/embellishments as you'd like. So we design the scrapbook in Panstoria software, export the pages as 12x12 jpegs, and then drop them into the AdoramaPix album tool. We just printed a 12x12 album at AdoramaPix and were happy with the quality.


----------



## icassell (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

I love my Epson 3880, but would not recommend buying a printer as a cost effective solution to most printing needs. It is convenient, but expensive to run.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

Mpix is another option. From what I have read, unless you plan on doing a lot of printing at a regular pace, it is better to go to a lab. The prices at these labs are quite reasonable.


----------



## slclick (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

I use a Pro-100 with partial success since I use it frequently and with certain papers. I do very well with canned profiles such as Canon's own but when I use my preferred papers such as Canson Baryta, it just falls short. For my best work I send it to my local pro lab.


----------



## Eldar (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

I can recommend Canon Pro-1. Use it with Canson Baryta and Photosatin papers. Color prints look great, B&W is awesome!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

Buy your photo books, don't fool with printing them.

Photo books are often printed on both sides, you can't do that with a photo printer. I have a color Xerox that I use to make photo books for casual purposes where I basically give them away. I bind them with a comb binder. I print on HP 32 lb laser paper, its shiny on both sides, and works well for casual projects (Not serious ones). Its a older printer, and I find cartridges for $20 on ebay rather than the $200 Xerox list price.

My cost to print a photo book if I had to pay full price for toner would cost far more than having a book commercially printed and bound.

I also have a Epson 3880 17 in, a Epson 7600 24 in, and just picked up a oldie, a Epson 10,000 44 inch printer.

I'd never consider using these to print a photo book, it would cost a fortune.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Buy your photo books, don't fool with printing them.



+1, printer manufacturers sure try to convince you of their products' worth, but against the quality and price of real print shops it's a lost cause. That's why I have the very cheapest printer I could get (it was a present from someone who dumped it for a newer one ) and only preview-print with it, if at all.


----------



## longtallkarl (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

to specifically answer your question, an epson 4800, which is great, and still going strong after many years.

but as other's have suggested, it's not necessarily the most economical option if your volume is low. it does give you relatively instant feedback about your pp, assuming your final output is print based. the main problem i see with using a print service or lab is that i often make a number of prints with small tweaks here and there to finally hone in on a final print. using a lab in such a way would end up being as expensive (if not more) and certainly much more time consuming.


----------



## neal1029 (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

I use a Canon Pro-100 with majestic results. But take the advice of others, send them away for prints and especially books. 
However when you have the right image on the right paper.....there is nothing more satisfying than watching it come out.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

*Photo Books are becoming a commodity. * There are lots of companies who do good work. It makes even more sense if you are doing books for the grandparents too.

*Costco* now does Photo Books http://www.costcophotocenter.com/Shop/Photobooks#/ I've never had a Photo Book done, but they have done lots of printing foe me.

A client needed 100 Product Hand-out for an event. I was quicker and less expensive to have Costco do 100 4x6 prints than have a Printer do 100 8.5x11 catalog pages.


----------



## Omni Images (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

For photo book I would suggest to also use a commercial service.
I use an Epson 4900. They print a 17" wide roll great for my panoramas, the framed prints come out a nice size.
They have 11 colours if you include the two blacks, photo, gloss black and matte black.
I use a quality rag paper giving a great Dmax and colour saturation and looks great under glass.
One thing these may have issue with is nozzle clogging, and they do need to be used regularly. From what I'm reading in forums it may have to do with the finer micropiezo nozzles and dry climates .. the older **80# models seem to have a better reliability with regards to nozzle clog ..
But overall I am very happy with it.
http://www.epson.com.au/Prographics/products/largeformat/DisplayMain.asp?id=styluspro4900&groupid=91


----------



## Tez (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

I use an Epson 3880 and the results using Canson and Ilford quality papers are stunning and always colour accurate with the correct profile. But it's a high quality choice at a premium cost and not about cheaper options for printing.

I agree with Neal1029 and others recommending using commercial book publisher services as the preferred option. I order through My Publisher in the US as their print quality is excellent. I wouldn't do a photobook at home as the results just wouldn't compare to the presentation of a bound product with slip cover or wrap.


----------



## JonAustin (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

From my Canon S9000 on, I've gotten excellent, lab-quality photo prints from my inkjet printers. (I replaced the S9000 with the Pixma Pro9000 to get better paper handling and borderless 13x19, and replaced _that_ with the Pixma Pro-100 for the grey inks). I only use Canon-brand ink tanks and papers for the best results.

I don't print a lot of photos at home, but I also use the inkjet for envelopes and one-off greeting cards. For volume stuff (like the photo Christmas card I'm producing today), I'll send the job off to a lab (Costco in this case).

If you decide to buy a Pro-100 (or even a Pro-10), you should check out the Canon bundles; if you're in the market for a new body (or possibly even a lens), you might be able to get the printer in a bundle for next to nothing. I've also seen a lot of new-in-box Pro-100's at "fire sale" prices on Craigslist by people who bought them in a bundle, but had no use for them. (That's how I got mine.)

Depending on the print quality you need and other potential uses, you might also consider a good-quality color laser printer. I have a Brother HL-L8350CDW, and when using Brother-brand toner cartridges and good quality glossy laser paper (I use HP Glossy Brochure Paper, both Q6611A 40lb and Q6608A 52lb), it yields excellent "near photo quality" results. Before you buy, go to a local big-box office supply store, and print some samples on the paper of your choice through a variety of models. Most (if not all) color lasers have a demo mode with a colorful photo image for comparison purposes.

I produce a yearbook for a small high school (60 copies) every year, and used the HL-L8350CDW for that job earlier this year (after my 3-year-old Lexmark color laser bit the dust). The print quality is better than the Shutterfly books I've seen, although I don't know if those samples are representative of their best quality work. The cost per page is far less than inkjet. I bind the books in Unibind Steelbooks, and the client is very satisfied with the product (7th year in production).


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

Printing is as essential to photography as capture and processing. My composition is better for printing, as is my awareness of lighting. During post, I now see distractions that I often miss when processing for screen only.

The print is the final product of the images we create.

I would never consider printing a book with my Epson 3880, for the many good reasons mentioned in this thread, but I do plan to start laying out books next year. I'm still looking into software. At that time I'll try various print services.

Some advantages of the 3880 are the lower price of ink compared to most other printers, the option to go up to 17x22, and the ease of nailing colors as shown in the soft-proofs of Lightroom 5. Yes, the 3880 costs more up front than the r3000, but the price of ink quickly makes up for the difference. To replenish $400 worth of ink for the 3880 costs about $750 for the same amount in the r3000.

That said, the r3000 produces exquisite results and does have a wireless connection.

I use an Ethernet connection to my router with the 3880.

Get one! Try different papers, print different sizes, triptychs, arrays, collages, whatever. Give them to friends and famly. Put them up around your home. Give them to business associates, church members, people you might photograph casually and surprise. Recipients love prints.

I've seen much of what you've posted Dylan; your work is wonderful and you use fine equipment. Your images deserve to be liberated from digital stasis into the physical world more often, and you should have total control of that final step.

Jeff Schewe's THE DIGITAL PRINT helped me sort a lot of things out before I pulled he trigger, and then make better prints once I had the 3880.


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

Thanks for some very insightful comments. A friend encouraged me to get into printing photographs. I've sort of lost my raison d'etre in photography because I have so many photos invisible on my hard drive (yes they are backed up, but yes, I also lost a bunch through some stupid updates and app transfers). Anyhow, he recommended the 3880. I want to start seeing my work in print, and sharing it. That book sounds a little intimidating technically but probably worthwhile.



YuengLinger said:


> Printing is as essential to photography as capture and processing. My composition is better for printing, as is my awareness of lighting. During post, I now see distractions that I often miss when processing for screen only.
> 
> The print is the final product of the images we create.
> 
> ...


----------



## tphillips63 (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



Mr_Canuck said:


> Jeff Schewe's THE DIGITAL PRINT helped me sort a lot of things out before I pulled he trigger, and then make better prints once I had the 3880.


[/quote]
Big plus for this book. I use the Epson 3880 and various papers, mostly Epson but research and testing yourself and using books and online resources will get you up to speed.
It is just another part of the digital darkroom and is fun but can be as frustrating as anything else.

A lot of people have suggested to just use a service which is also about the best advice for your specific problem.
PS
Paper costs the most, more than ink after you get going.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

Printing is the art of photography, if you get the bug you won't stop until you have a 7900.

I'd start with a Canon Pro1, it has good inks and doesn't have clogging issues. All Epson printers will clog if you don't use them enough, you need to get the habit to use them enough.


----------



## bobby samat (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

like most photographers, i love seeing my work printed. i bought an epson 2400 around '07. sometimes the prints would looks good. sometimes they wouldn't be sharp and there would be lines. using maintenance techniques to clean the printer heads used ink. every time i thought i was good to go and ready to make some prints, i would run out one one color of ink or two. i don't even want to even think about how much money i spent on replacing ink cartridges that ran out of ink during maintenance.

i saw prints from another photographer and asked them which printer they used. they said, "i'm a photographer, not a printer. i get everything printed at a lab."

i took their advice and ordered some prints from a few different labs. i made sure to order prints of some of the images i had printed on the epson numerous times. for a comparison when the prints arrived.

when the prints from the labs came, they were so sharp. no one in their right mind would have picked the inkjet prints over the lightjet/lambda prints from the print labs. 

i completely understand that it's a really cool feeling to watch your epson print out your images right there in front of you. for me, print quality is far more important. i'm also not an expert when it comes to inkjet prints and there is a good possibility that someone who knew more about inkjet/epson printers could have produced prints that were comparable in sharpness and overall quality.

after buying a printer, ink and archival paper - paying $2.20 for an 8x10 on kodak or fuji paper kind of seems like a steal. i mainly use whcc and pro dpi for my prints and i've never had any complaints. everything looks flawless.

i know you were asking advice on which printer to buy. i just wish someone would have shared this info with me a long time ago.


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

If you don't mind rebates, you can get a pretty decent deal. Then use your rebate money to by paper.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

I would use Shutterfly or one of the other "book" printers. For personal use the Canon Pixma Pro 100 is an excellent price performer (look on Craigslist for one of the bundled printers someone is selling minus the bar code rebate but basically unopened). Epson has a similar offering to each of the Pixma Pro printers at similar prices, but I haven't seen any particularly good bundles for Epson. For 17"minimum width, Canon, Epson and Hewlett Packard each have a variety of photo printers - typically able to handle 17, 24,36,42,60, or 66 inch papers. You're talking a whole new level of complexity here with complicated software (and not inexpensive) RIPs, calibration options and expensive inks and media. I think it's about $1100 to re-populate the inks in my HP. Flipside is, of
course, the ink cartridges are the size of milk cartons and tend to produce a bunch of square footage. Be careful 
of used large format printer "bargains" as both the ink and printhead replacement can be expensive - not to mention the drive belts and other maintenance parts.


----------



## Omni Images (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

Just a note about Epson Printers clogging, I mentioned it in a post above. After reading for days and days on any forum I could find ... the solution seemed to come down to frequent use and the ambient humidity .. people in dry places complained the most about that problem.

Just some more anecdotal info.
I did have some issues with my 4900 a few weeks ago, I had not used it in almost a month, and went to print a test pattern out ... it was SO bad .. a number of the colours perhaps printed only 2/3rds of the test pattern ... I did the powerful clean a number of times to each colour set .. also did the full clean .. recommended ... 
Got it to a point where it was printing out good, but still had a few tiny slight clog spots in the test pattern .. which it has had pretty much always .....

Anyway, we have had almost two weeks of rain here every day, we had a record week of straight thunderstorm days in that ... 
I have not printed anything in at least a week ..
I printed out a test pattern only 1/2 hour ago ... PERFECT ... not one tiny clog anywhere in the test pattern and that is a first pretty much in the whole time I have had it.

So I would suggest, even confirm, that humidity is a factor in the heads clogging. It was only speculated on the forums that I read.


----------



## Drum (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

I love my Canon pro-10, and yes it is far more expensive to run than going to a photo lab but there is nothing to compare to printing your own photos. However for books I do use a service.


----------



## Aglet (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

If you want a book done, send it out, less hassle.

If you want to print at home, and it sounds like you do, then be prepared for the cost and fun.

I'm considering a Pro100 for the wide dye color gamut but the ink cart's are way too small to be viable.

Otherwise, I've had great success with my Epson r3000. It can sit for MONTHS without a head clog. Output is very good except for some expected gloss differential in very high key areas on non-matte papers.

I've recently acquired a shiny new Epson 9900. Fabulous machine! no problems so far except for ONE head that will regularly fail nozzle checks. It's got nothing to do with humidity, the other 9 heads work perfectly and can sit for days without problems at 30% RH. the LK head will fail the nozzle pattern within hours of of a major run.
I think the problem is with the valving system. Since the ink cart's are considerably below the head, if there's a slight leak in any of the valves then the ink could flow back from the head to the cart just from gravity. This seems to be what's affecting my machine but I'm loath to let some service guy come in and start messing with the whole thing to fix one minor problem. This head gets back to work with one quick clean cycle on that head and the output is impressive and the speed is quite adequate.
This is the machine that finally allows me to make more money selling my images as I no longer have to farm out the printing work. BUT, it's big, expensive and does need fairly regular attention. Kind of like a pet, it's happier if you can afford to keep it fed and exercised.


----------



## Famateur (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

Count me as one who caught the printing bug! There's just nothing quite like holding the photograph in your hand or putting it in a frame on the wall, or giving it to a friend or family member. I love all things digital photography, but prints make it real for me.

Being a hobbyist on a tight budget, I can't afford some of the machines mentioned here, but I managed to find such great deals on what I have that I couldn't say no.

*Paper: *Canon had a sale on all photo paper a year or so ago. It was a "buy one, get four free" deal, so I picked up 250 sheets of 8.5x11 Pro Luster for $35.

*Printer:* Adorama and Canon offered a rebate deal for the PIXMA Pro-100 earlier this year. The printer, plus a 50-pack of 13x19 semi-gloss for $34, after $300 rebate. The rebate arrived in a couple of weeks. I think these deals come around a couple of times a year, so keep your eyes open.

This means I have the PIXMA Pro-100 and 300 sheets of paper for about $70. Yes, replacement ink will cost $100 on Amazon when these tanks run out, but for how much I've printed so far and how much fun it is, it's totally worth it. The next time Canon has a deal on paper like that, I'll be buy a LOT more. 

One thing to keep in mind, though, is that for best results, you have to deal with color management. For me, that includes:

1. Dell IPS Monitor calibrated using xRite i1 Display Pro.
2. Printer driver set to "None" for color profile.
3. Lightroom set to use the Canon profile for the specific paper I'm using.

My desk is now piled high with beautiful prints, and I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to display them all. This is leading me to looking into getting my own mat cutter and framing equipment (being a woodworker, the framing part is particularly fun). Of course, once I frame everything, I'm going to run out of walls, and then I'll need to build more walls, and... Careful! Getting into printing could lead to adding onto your home! 

To borrow from an old Lays Potato Chips slogan, "You can't eat print just one." 

Oh, for the photo book, I'd use a service.


----------



## Famateur (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

LOL!!!! Canon just so happens to be doing the "Buy one, get four free" deal right now!

I'm off to buy a shload of paper... 8)

http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/ink-paper-toner/paper/semi-glossy-paper/photo-paper-pro-luster-letter-size-50-sheets


----------



## Famateur (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

Here's a link to their "Pro" papers page, and it looks like the Fine Art "Museum Etching" paper and the Premium Matte 13x19 paper are also included in the "Buy one, get four free" offer. Oh, and shipping is free, too!

http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/professional-paper?intv_id=137003&catalogId=10051&cm_cr=No+Campaign-_-Web+Activity-_-Top+Category_Secondary+-+Slot+6_1-_-Widget_CanonCategoryRecommendationWidget_5305-_-Professional+Paper-productNameLink&mpe_id=202267&evtype=CpgnClick&storeId=10051&ddkey=http:ClickInfo


----------



## Famateur (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

Well, I'm set for paper for awhile -- 500 sheets of 8.5x11 Pro Luster for $75, after tax. 8)

Now to find some Canon ink deals...


----------



## nonac (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

I for one can't justify the cost. I have everything I want printed by MPIX. Very good prints, fast turnaround, and great service. I recently had an order with 3 prints that just didn't look right to me. A quick e-mail discussing what I needed with the print, they re-printed them and they were on the way to me the same day, no charge.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

Thank you everyone for your wonderful advices. 

@ privatebydesign - I'm happy to hear from you again. As always, I'm appreciated your inputs.


----------



## phoenix7 (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

+1 for not bothering with a home printer for photobooks. It's not the printer so much you have to be conserned with it is the software. MS Publisher isn't too expensive and works well. QuarkXPress is probably overkill but it's professional and will do everything.
A photo quality printer for 4x5/4x6 and 8x10 home prints is fine, even the slightly fancier ones w/ a built in duplex drive for double sided are going to be more complicted than it's probably worth in your time and effort.
What I would recommend if you are on an Apple computer is iPhoto. I know it may seem weird but I've found it awesome. I did a photobook for my friend's daughter's college graduation. It was so simple and easy selecting photos, layout, text and ordering. Apple does good work.


----------



## GaryJ (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

I have always printed photographs[in my sixties]so when I went digital I began the whole story again from wet deck to ink jet. I have kept the canon workflow/DNA intact by using Canon printers,I currently have a Pro1 and before that a 9000 mkII, wish I had kept the 9000.I am currently on my second Pro 1,the first was replaced by Canon under warranty,head probs and tracking marks thru print,unfortunately I would not be able to recommend the Pro 1 as my replacement copy suffers the same probs[haven't even used the initial ink tanks completely yet]most unimpressed,am trying to find money for a large format/roll feed Epson as I print a lot of B/W and at least you can change the head for a full mono one.


----------



## LDS (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



Famateur said:


> Now to find some Canon ink deals...



Aren't the paper deals a way to sell more ink?


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

Currently, I use an HP Photosmart that I bought for only $200 back in 2009. It prints surprisingly well. I primarily bought it for law school, but I chose the Photosmart over the OfficeJet because I've had an OfficeJet All-In-One and I didn't care about a fax machine, since I only have a cell phone, but I did care about better print quality and potentially printing photos.

I printed my brother's graduation photos on it at 8.5x11, all taken with a Powershot S95 and a Konica Minolta 5D, and you'd be surprised how good they look.

I'd like to get a Canon Pixma Pro 1 though and/or the eventual new Canon 17" printer.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

My only experience with Canon printers is with the 9000MkII. I still cannot believe how fast it sucks ink. Apparently it does a lot of ink purging every time it starts up, and it seems to do more so if the printer has not been turned on for several weeks.

Of course this might be part of why it has a reputation for not clogging much. I've had mine for three years now, going months without prints, and never had a clog.

But every freakin' time I do go to print, another cartridge is indicating low or out.

Another problem with mine is difficulty of matching what I see on the screen to what prints. Always prints to light, so I have to guesstimate how much to lower Exposure in Lightroom to get the print correct--even with all the ICC profiles, settings correct.

With the Epson, especially using Epson, Moab, or Canson papers, getting to WYSIWYG is relatively painless, meaning I'm wasting less ink and paper. Note that it is critical to use softproofing in Lightroom for such results.

From local friends who have Epsons with the same ink, there seems to be zero clogging if they print at least one photo a month.

Note that I got the 9000MkII for free with rebates when I bought a 60D. Over three years I did not print more than several dozen photos, mostly 4x6, just a couple 8x10, but I probably spent about $300 in ink! Like I said, every time it starts, you can hear inky things happening. 

That's just my experience, but I heard similar frustrations from those friends who now have Epson.

Ok, one friend does have a clogging issue with her r3000: The matte-black ink will not flow at all, but she admits that she did not use that cartridge for nearly two years. She says she doesn't print matte, so she won't even invest in a new matte-black cartridge to see if that fixes the issue. She prints on and on with her photo-black and all the other cartridges. (On the 3xxxx series, you choose either matte-black or photo-black, depending on the paper.)


----------



## tonyespofoto (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

I use an Epson 4880 which I am extremely satisfied with. However, I couldn't recommend it for your purposes. A printer like this performs best when used often. Without frequent use, the heads will clog and the older a printer gets, the more often this will happen. Nozzle cleanings waste ink and money. For my purposes, it is a good solution. I use it frequently. The printer is fast enough to use for large to enormous jobs and economical enough to operate competitively with professional lab prints. Prints exhibit more accurate color and greater density range and are sharper and in general superior in every way to lab color prints. Generally, the smaller the printer, the more expensive it is to operate. I've used smaller printers and they were too slow or too expensive to operate compared to the 4880. Printers are generally sold cheaply and the companies make the profit on the inks. If I had to do it over, I would have purchased a 7880 and this would cover 99.99 % of my work. But, I am using it professionally. For it to be feasible for you, you would need to be printing a lot of your own work and be dissatisfied with lab prints. You can get good prints, better than lab prints from smaller printers, but they will be expensive to operate. That said, I've seen some very nice prints from of all places, Costco.


----------



## Famateur (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



LDS said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > Now to find some Canon ink deals...
> ...



Most definitely, and so was the ridiculous discount and rebate that gave me the printer for free. 

That being said, it still seems like a pretty good deal when I crunch the numbers:

Deals like this bring the cost per sheet down to $0.14 for 8.5x11 Luster paper. If Red River's "Cost of Printing" report for the Pro-100 is representative of what I might expect, then using their equation and Amazon prices for Canon ink, it works out to:

Equation: (Cartridge per Square Inch) x (Square Inches) x (Cost of one ink cartridge) = Ink Cost Per Print

.000643 x (8.5x11) x ($99.99/8) = $0.75

Add the cost per sheet for the Canon paper, and we get a grand total of $0.89 per 8.5x11 print.

Source: http://www.redrivercatalog.com/cost-of-inkjet-printing-canon-pro-100.html

Even if I only get _half _that printing capacity from my cartridges, I'm way ahead of local lab prices and not much more than Costco or AdoramaPix.

Intangibles worth paying for (to me):

> Having it "ship" from my desk to my hand -- right now.
> Being able to take photos of friends/family when visiting and give them prints before they leave.
> Being able to print small samples, then tweak processing to get the best large prints.
> No worries about damage in the mail.
> No gas, time, traffic, tax to deal with for local labs.

Just for fun:

For a 13x19 print on Red River canvas, the total estimated cost comes out to:

[.000643 x (13x19) x ($99.99/8)] + [$60.99/20] = $5.02 8)

Even through Costco, a 12x18 unframed canvas print is $31 after tax.


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

I don't do much printing myself (I have sent some "special" photos out to Bay labs) but have used my Pixma i860 which is at least 10 years old. These are usually 4 x 6 or 5 x 7 for family and friends. Well my printer finally failed me and no amount of cleaning or head alignment could bring it back. So, I began to look at newer alternatives. With rebates, spending about $100 for something equivalent made no sense when I could get the Pro-100 for about the same price!

I know that there can be issues with ink expenses, etc, but I don't really make that many prints a year so I am hoping this is the right choice for me.


----------



## jhaces (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

As many here, I must warn about the slippery slope you are getting into. I bought a 6D with the printer kit when the camera came out, but I quickly outgrew the Pro-100. A nice printer, but once you start seeing your own photos come out you definitely want them larger and you start to worry about profiles and calibration soon enough.

Famateur, I've been cutting my own mats for a while now and it is very satisfying work, so enjoy that as well  Careful never to buy an old Epson 3880 to convert to a dedicated piezograhy printer

Oh, and G.A.S. really takes on another dimension when it comes to printers, sure you can spend _a lot _ on lenses, but things really start to sound serious when you unbox your first iPF8400, as I did yesterday ;D ;D ;D


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

Dylan, I've got the Pro-100, but as others have said, it's not great for much more than 8x10s. I got mine practically for free from Adorama and then picked about 200lbs of paper during Canon's Buy One get 9 Free sale (seriously). It's a nice printer and I have sold many small prints from it, but you really need Canon's best papers (Platinum) to get the most out of it.

For my commercial work, I use Bay Photo and Aspen Creek. I love both and typically use Aspen Creek for matte prints (my preference) and Bay Photo for crazy huge prints and custom sizes. So far Bay has been able to print and ship some pretty unusual custom stuff for me without much trouble and their service is excellent. Like some others, I'll use Costco for quick stuff or cheaper prints.

The key to all printing (home or lab) is a decent monitor that is calibrated. Without that, the results are sure to disappoint.


----------



## Famateur (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



jhaces said:


> Famateur, I've been cutting my own mats for a while now and it is very satisfying work, so enjoy that as well  Careful never to buy an old Epson 3880 to convert to a dedicated piezograhy printer
> 
> Oh, and G.A.S. really takes on another dimension when it comes to printers, sure you can spend _a lot _ on lenses, but things really start to sound serious when you unbox your first iPF8400, as I did yesterday ;D ;D ;D


I know what you mean! I was just looking at Adorama's deal on the iPF6400 today ($1,799 and free shipping after $300 rebate) and started scheming how I might be able to justify it. How many canvas prints in custom frames would I need to sell to pay for it. The answer is, not that many! Must...resist...

Congrats on the iPF8400! That's a serious piece of printing gear you've "acquired"!


----------



## papa-razzi (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

I got a Canon Pixma Pro 9000 II for free w/ a rebate when I bought my 6D. I was really excited about it.

However, it has always had a red color cast. I have tried everything from creating my own profiles with a colormunki photo to having profiles made, testing out printer vendor profiles, various software, monitor calibration, photo papers, etc. Countless hours of research and frustrations galore. I know more about color management than now than I ever intended. Still, can't get rid of the color cast. If you can't match what is on the screen with some level of accuracy it kind of kills the joy of it.

It is also an ink hog. I don't print much at all (see above) but when I do print it always seems one or more of the cartridges is running out.

I've turned to printing at labs.

I would still love to get all this sorted out and have the ability to do great prints on my own, but I'm not willing to pour the money into it and get a higher end printer, invest the time, etc. It's not worth it to me.

For the quick and dirty stuff I just use my cheep epson all-in-one and it does just fine.


----------



## bluemoon (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

I have a somewhat unusual situation as I use the EPSON 4800 at work every day and am pretty familiar with it. When the opportunity arose, I picked up a used one for myself. This is a much better system than the 4900 with very minor loss of IQ. They can be had for $400 (I know of one in IN right now) and produce fantastic prints. As mentioned already, they should be used on regular bases (at least once a week). Also, the output should be calibrated for best results, colormunky is a great tool that will sort out both the monitor and the printer.

The kicker is, I just received a skid (1,920 pieces) of original EPSON ink cartridges!!!!!!!!!! Selling some on ebay, but overall, I think I am set with ink for a while!

pierre


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



mackguyver said:


> Dylan, I've got the Pro-100, but as others have said, it's not great for much more than 8x10s. I got mine practically for free from Adorama and then picked about 200lbs of paper during Canon's Buy One get 9 Free sale (seriously). It's a nice printer and I have sold many small prints from it, but you really need Canon's best papers (Platinum) to get the most out of it.
> 
> For my commercial work, I use Bay Photo and Aspen Creek. I love both and typically use Aspen Creek for matte prints (my preference) and Bay Photo for crazy huge prints and custom sizes. So far Bay has been able to print and ship some pretty unusual custom stuff for me without much trouble and their service is excellent. Like some others, I'll use Costco for quick stuff or cheaper prints.
> 
> The key to all printing (home or lab) is a decent monitor that is calibrated. Without that, the results are sure to disappoint.



I saw couple brand new Pro-100 on local CL. I might end up with one for 4x6 and 5x7 print.

I will take CR members advices about using online service to make family photo books.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## tpatana (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

I use cheap ass Canon pixma, ip4700 if I remember correctly. Prints up to 11.5x8.5 or something like that. Much better quality than I'd assume for $40 printer. And I get ink from China, ~$10 for the set and it does somewhere around 100pcs of 4x6s, so about 10 cents a print. Photo paper is next to free if you wait for the good deals. Just got more during BF, 1000x 4x6 + 200x 11.5x8.5, I think it was about $36 after tax. Few cents per photo.

For bigger prints I use e.g. Nation photo lab.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

That's easy because I work at a pro photo lab! I realize this answer will be biased because I have a vested interest in continuing my livelihood, but printing photos at home is a complete waste of money IMO. The cost of inks (especially pigment inks) and photo grade papers makes it more expensive to print at home than at a lab. Plus all modern labs (including relatively small ones like mine) have online ordering available.


----------



## Famateur (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



papa-razzi said:


> I got a Canon Pixma Pro 9000 II for free w/ a rebate when I bought my 6D. I was really excited about it.
> 
> However, it has always had a red color cast. I have tried everything from creating my own profiles with a colormunki photo to having profiles made, testing out printer vendor profiles, various software, monitor calibration, photo papers, etc. Countless hours of research and frustrations galore. I know more about color management than now than I ever intended. Still, can't get rid of the color cast. If you can't match what is on the screen with some level of accuracy it kind of kills the joy of it.
> 
> ...


Bummer about the color cast. I noticed a similar thing with my first prints, too -- reddish cast and printing a little too dark. What solved it for me was doing the following:

1. Calibrate the monitor (which you've done, it sounds like).

2. In the Lightroom print module, use the Canon ICC profile for the exact paper you're using (I use the Pro Luster paper, and the profile I use is called _Canon Pro-100 <LU> 1/2 Photo Paper Pro Luster_).

3. In the printer driver, set color correction to None (in my driver, I go to the |Main| tab, click [Set...] under Color/Intensity, then under Color Correction on the |Matching| tab, choose None).

It was number three above that finally did the trick in removing the reddish cast from my first couple of prints. To correct the brightness, I go to the Print Adjustment settings of the Lightroom Print Module and set brightness to 6, and that gives me great results.

In a nutshell, the solution for me was to have Lightroom manage the color and use the Canon profile while telling the printer driver not to do _any _color correction. I don't have a Pro 9000 II, so I'm not sure if this helps, but I hope it does!


----------



## Famateur (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



MrFotoFool said:


> That's easy because I work at a pro photo lab! I realize this answer will be biased because I have a vested interest in continuing my livelihood, but printing photos at home is a complete waste of money IMO. The cost of inks (especially pigment inks) and photo grade papers makes it more expensive to print at home than at a lab. Plus all modern labs (including relatively small ones like mine) have online ordering available.



Bias noted. 

Seriously, though...what kinds of prices does your lab charge for an 8x10? My estimated cost (paper and ink) is about $0.89 per 8.5x11 print on Photo Paper Pro Luster (not Canon's bestest paper, but pretty darn good). If I use Fine Art Museum Etching with the buy one, get four free sale right now, it bumps to an estimated total of $1.01 per 8.5x11 print.

Are there labs out there that can compete with this? All the labs local to me are _much _higher (over $2/print), and even Costco and AdoramaPix are around $1.49 before tax.

Maybe I'm doing something wrong?


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

An Epson 3800, since 2009.
Very reliable; and I learnt a lot about color profiles....

Now, with calibrated monitor and using icc profiles (sometimes I make them myself if I am not satisfied) it is fun to print myself.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



Dylan777 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan, I've got the Pro-100, but as others have said, it's not great for much more than 8x10s. I got mine practically for free from Adorama and then picked about 200lbs of paper during Canon's Buy One get 9 Free sale (seriously). It's a nice printer and I have sold many small prints from it, but you really need Canon's best papers (Platinum) to get the most out of it.
> ...



Found a CL seller with brand new Pro100 + papers for $100. I plan to pick it up by noon. Or should I wait for holiday special?


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



Dylan777 said:


> Found a CL seller with brand new Pro100 + papers for $100. I plan to pick it up by noon. Or should I wait for holiday special?



If you look online with the rebate from an authorized seller, can get for $148 (with paper and after rebate).
The CL seller probably has a new printer that has the UPC removed so they got a rebate. $100 is less than $148 but can you get a warranty?


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

Now I'm really torn. I have a pro 100 from a rebate deal from earlier in the year I got with a body and a pro 10 I got on Black Friday on another rebate deal and I was planning on selling them both on cragslist. Hearing some of you makes me think I should keep one and it might be fun to do some printing. Now I'm torn on what to do


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



JPAZ said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Found a CL seller with brand new Pro100 + papers for $100. I plan to pick it up by noon. Or should I wait for holiday special?
> ...



I did pick it up for $100. Just like you said, seller bought it as a bundle. The UPC has been removed for rebate. He showed me the original receipt but didn't make a copy for me.

Anyways, the printer is huge and quite heavy. I didn't have time to hook it up yet. Will do it this weekend.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 12, 2014)

I purchased one of the bundles myself and would love to sell the *Canon Pro-10* beast of a printer that just arrived. I don't print images at all. Maybe someday but no time at this stage of my life. Anyone interested? It came with a 50 pk of Canon Pro Luster paper too.


----------



## JonAustin (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



MrFotoFool said:


> That's easy because I work at a pro photo lab! I realize this answer will be biased because I have a vested interest in continuing my livelihood, *but printing photos at home is a complete waste of money IMO*. The cost of inks (especially pigment inks) and photo grade papers makes it more expensive to print at home than at a lab. Plus all modern labs (including relatively small ones like mine) have online ordering available.



Each person's financial situation and personal circumstances are different, so I wouldn't make the blanket statement that printing at home is a waste of money (for everyone). 

I live about 10 miles from the nearest printing service (a Walgreens) and 20 miles from my usual lab (Costco). If I just want a single (or a few) 4x6 / 5x7 / 8x10s to pop in the mail to a friend, or a 12x18 to frame and hang on my wall, it's much quicker, more convenient and more cost-effective to do it at home than to job it out. And with my Pro-100 and good quality papers, there's no compromise in quality. 

I also use the Pro-100 to print envelopes and greeting cards, and I spend less than $200 per year on ink (I buy the 8-packs that now go for $100 per set). Now, if I have a large print run (like my current order of 200 prints of our Christmas photo card, which Costco is churning out as I write this), there's no way I'd do that on an inkjet.



mackguyver said:


> Dylan, I've got the Pro-100, but as others have said, *it's not great for much more than 8x10s*. I got mine practically for free from Adorama and then picked about 200lbs of paper during Canon's Buy One get 9 Free sale (seriously). It's a nice printer and I have sold many small prints from it, but you really need Canon's best papers (Platinum) to get the most out of it.



I'd have to disagree. My Pro-100 produces excellent 12x18s on Canon 13x19 papers ... works very nicely with the pre-fab 18x24 mats and frames I buy at Aaron Brothers.


----------



## mdmphoto (Dec 12, 2014)

Epson pro 3800. I hate the expense of inks, but I love having control over the finished print.


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 12, 2014)

Ive never printed my own photos. If you want to print 5x7 or 4x6 on a pro 100 or pro 10 do you buy the specific size paper or print two or four photos on the same larger paper and cut them out? I have a pro 100 and pro 10 from camera bundles I was going to sell now I'm not sure whether itd be fun to do some of my own printing. If I keep one printer would you keep the pro 100 or 10?


----------



## slclick (Dec 12, 2014)

Even though I 'Like' my Pro-100 (hell it was free, but we know nothing's really free, right? re: ink/dye)
The Epson 3880's at my school's lab are the real deal. But you better use them continually. Hell, I'd take clogging with non use over worse print quality any day.


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



JonAustin said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan, I've got the Pro-100, but as others have said, *it's not great for much more than 8x10s*. I got mine practically for free from Adorama and then picked about 200lbs of paper during Canon's Buy One get 9 Free sale (seriously). It's a nice printer and I have sold many small prints from it, but you really need Canon's best papers (Platinum) to get the most out of it.
> ...


Jon, you're quite right and I should have elaborated on my point - I mean that it's not cost-effective to produce large prints (in terms of ink costs), but the quality is excellent. At least IMHO. If I print large prints, I try to save ink and use a lab.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



JonAustin said:


> MrFotoFool said:
> 
> 
> > That's easy because I work at a pro photo lab! I realize this answer will be biased because I have a vested interest in continuing my livelihood, *but printing photos at home is a complete waste of money IMO*. The cost of inks (especially pigment inks) and photo grade papers makes it more expensive to print at home than at a lab. Plus all modern labs (including relatively small ones like mine) have online ordering available.
> ...



+1....Also, I like to be able to view the print colors immediately. 

Just picked up one pack of Canon Pro Platium PT-101 4x6" (50sheets) at local Fry's. I was looking for 5x7" Canon Pro Platium *matte*, but don't seem to carry.

Anyone know where I can get a pack of 5x7" Canon Pro Platium *matte*?


----------



## slclick (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



Dylan777 said:


> JonAustin said:
> 
> 
> > MrFotoFool said:
> ...



http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/SearchDisplay?categoryId=&storeId=10051&catalogId=10051&langId=-1&sType=SimpleSearch&resultCatEntryType=2&showResultsPage=true&searchSource=Q&pageView=&beginIndex=0&pageSize=18&searchTerm=platinum


It doesn't look like it comes in that size


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



slclick said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > JonAustin said:
> ...



I don't see 5x7" Canon Pro Platium *matte*

Ops...I didn't see your last statement until now


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



Dylan777 said:


> Just picked up one pack of Canon Pro Platium PT-101 4x6" (50sheets) at local Fry's. I was looking for 5x7" Canon Pro Platium *matte*, but don't seem to carry.
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a pack of 5x7" Canon Pro Platium *matte*?


I don't think they make it in matte (see here). It seems us matte-lovers are in the minority these days, but the Platinum glossy papers produce such excellent results, making me forgive the matte finish. I'm still looking for a matte I like at home, but I'd recommend Red River at the reasonable end and Moab and Hahnemühle at the high end.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



mackguyver said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Just picked up one pack of Canon Pro Platium PT-101 4x6" (50sheets) at local Fry's. I was looking for 5x7" Canon Pro Platium *matte*, but don't seem to carry.
> ...



Thanks mackguyver .

Love the look of matte. Is there other paper companies offer same quality as Canon?


----------



## Lawliet (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



MrFotoFool said:


> The cost of inks (especially pigment inks) and photo grade papers makes it more expensive to print at home than at a lab. Plus all modern labs (including relatively small ones like mine) have online ordering available.



Depends on what you're doing. Factor in soft benefits like a model getting prints of a test shot right now/at the end of session series, and the word of mouth that causes, offsets any costs. 


On the original question - for small stuff one of the Epsons that uses icebear-ink; a 9900 for serious work.
Something to keep in mind: if you don't empty the cartridges on a regular base, every 3 month, give or take, you've got a white elephant.


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



Dylan777 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...


Dylan, one of the cool things about Canon is they don't restrict you to using their paper if you want to use "canned" ICC profiles. Here's a link to their site so you can see what all papers are supported:
http://usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/standard_display/3rd_party_papers

To get close to the Platinum Pro paper, you'll want a paper that is 80lbs and 0.3mm thick with a high brightness and neutral white color. Like I said, I'm still looking for a great matte paper, but others might have some suggestions.


----------



## JonAustin (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



mackguyver said:


> JonAustin said:
> 
> 
> > I'd have to disagree. My Pro-100 produces excellent 12x18s on Canon 13x19 papers ... works very nicely with the pre-fab 18x24 mats and frames I buy at Aaron Brothers.
> ...


Dear Mr. Mackguyver:

It's all good. I just checked the Costco price list, and they charge $2.99 for a 12x18 print, which I have to admit is pretty "freakin'" cheap. 

However, according to the link below, the Pro-100's ink cost to print a 13x19 is $2.70, based on $14.99 per ink tank. I usually pay $12.50 per tank with the $100 8-pack (84%), and usually print 12x18 on the 13x19 sheet (87% coverage). So that would put my ink cost at about $1.97. Add in, say, a buck for a sheet of Canon 13x19 paper (varies by grade, and assumes you don't get in on one of those ridiculously good buy 1 / get 4 or buy 1 / get 9 deals), and I'm up to $2.97 for my 12x18 print, so essentially break-even with the Costco lab.

http://www.redrivercatalog.com/cost-of-inkjet-printing-canon-pro-100.html

Add in the benefit of not having to go pick it up or wait for it to be delivered, the gratification of near-instantaneous output (even though I let them dry for 24 hours before framing), and I'm fine with the cost / benefit proposition of the Pro-100's large prints. (I also like having the extra 1/2" border around the outside edge when printing 12x18 on 13x19 stock, as it makes it easier (for me, anyway) to tape it to the back of the mat.)


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



mackguyver said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



Thanks for the link and paper info mackguyver.

Spent 3hrs last night with my new PC. Dam, the beast is fast. From shutdown to on is less than a mins. I'm blazzzing through the RAW files in lightroom. Gave the wife my 3yrs laptop.


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



MrFotoFool said:


> The cost of inks (especially pigment inks) and photo grade papers makes it more expensive to print at home than at a lab. Plus all modern labs (including relatively small ones like mine) have online ordering available.



Canon has/had a "buy 1, get 4 free" sale on some of their photo paper, and the specials included some premium product. If you like or can use Canon paper, paper cost is negligible during a sale like this.

Yes, the ink part is more expensive. The cheapest way for home printing seems to be the Epson 3800 or 3880. Nothing wrong with the Canon Pro 100 or Pro 10, but the Epson print cost is about 1/2 of the Canon based on info from Red River Paper. 

Online ordering is OK, but I would hate to upload a 10mb file...


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



Dylan777 said:


> Love the look of matte. Is there other paper companies offer same quality as Canon?



Have you tried the Canon offerings?

Canon has "Pro Premium Matte" (smooth finish) and "Museum Etching" matte (textured surface, and quite a bit thicker). 

Museum Etching also defaults to a much wider non-printable border if you use Canon print drivers (printer or the nifty Print Studio Pro plug-in).

Red River has lots of different papers, including a couple of matte finishes. They also offer a sampler box  Their San Gabriel semi-gloss is a very nice balance between a glossy and matte paper.

There are lots of other options in a wide price range from numerous other vendors.

If you have a Canon printer, it would be best to start with either Canon branded paper or paper that Canon provides ICC profiles for. Next best would be Red River or any other vendor that has downloadable ICC profiles for the paper you want to use in your printer.

Printing at home can quickly become a slippery slope.


----------



## Famateur (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



Dylan777 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...


I just picked up a twin pack of Canon 13x19 Fine Art "Museum Etching" (40 sheets) on Amazon for $40 and free shipping. At the bottom of the box, it says, "Supplied by Hahnemuhle". If Hahnemuhle is producing Canon's Fine Art paper, that would seem like a pretty good indicator that other papers from that brand will produce good results with Canon's Hahnemuhle ICC profiles. I've also heard nothing but good things about Red River Paper. Their sampler is on its way to me right now, so I'll get a chance to try each of their papers, including their matte canvas. Looking forward to that!


----------



## Famateur (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



danski0224 said:


> Printing at home can quickly become a slippery slope.


Agreed!


----------



## LDS (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



Famateur said:


> In a nutshell, the solution for me was to have Lightroom manage the color and use the Canon profile while telling the printer driver not to do _any _color correction.



In Lightroom, to achieve very good printing results, you should use "print proofing" in the Develop module. From there, Lightroom can create a "snapshot" using the selected ICC profile. Once the snapshot is created, you can fine tune it (remember to enable "simulate ink and paper" to get a better preview of the final outcome). Youy can use the before/after view to match the soft proofed image with the original one. Then you can switch to the 
print module and print.

This process is far more advanced (and controlled) than the simpler "Print adjustment" sliders in the Print module.


----------



## wsmith96 (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm using an HP Photosmart B9180 for photo printing and HP photo papers. It's old, but produces great prints. I don't print that much any more. If I didn't already have the printer, I would probably not purchase one that could print 13x19 as I don't print many pictures beyond 8x10 any more. It's a big machine that uses pigment based ink, but the cost to operate it is making it cost prohibitive. It's about $200 for a set of 8 ink cartridges. Not to mention the desk real estate I could gain by getting rid of it  For smaller prints for around the home, my canon MX860 works well too.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



danski0224 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Love the look of matte. Is there other paper companies offer same quality as Canon?
> ...



Thanks for the info
Ordered one bundle red river Polar 5x7 matte. Hope it will works out.


----------



## Famateur (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



LDS said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > In a nutshell, the solution for me was to have Lightroom manage the color and use the Canon profile while telling the printer driver not to do _any _color correction.
> ...



Great tip on soft-proofing and simulating ink and paper.

The gist of my comment was that I get good results having Lightroom manage the color and the printer driver itself keeping its color management hands off. I've heard others with similar experiences this way and also vice versa (printer controls the color correction and Lightroom leaves it alone). It would seem that when the printer driver and Lightroom are both trying to do stuff, it can mess with the final results.

By the by, I've got a pair of 13x19 prints drying at the moment, and I'm doing a happy dance at the results. 

One last thought: It's not the cost of ink and paper that's the problem -- it's mats and frames! Good gravy!! After looking around at shops and online, I've pretty much decided to become my own small time framing shop. ;D Forget another lens -- I'm going to get a mat cutter, miter trimmer and clamping system (now the woodworker in me is doing the happy dance!).


----------



## LDS (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



Famateur said:


> It would seem that when the printer driver and Lightroom are both trying to do stuff, it can mess with the final results.



Sure. This means both Lightroom and the printer driver apply transformations, and the result will not be what you aim for - and probably unpleasant. You have to ensure only one color management engine is used at a time.
Lightroom internally can use its Adobe ACE color management engine (the same used in Photoshop), while printer drivers usually use the OS supplied color management engine. Which one is best to use may be subjective. Soft proofing has the added benefit you can see a preview of the result, while the Print module preview is not affected by print adjustment settings, and requires some experiment for different profiles.



Famateur said:


> One last thought: It's not the cost of ink and paper that's the problem -- it's mats and frames! Good gravy!!



As usual, if cost alone was the deciding factor an external supplier will be often cheaper because of volumes. DIY has the added pleasure of learning, making mistakes and learning from them, and trying to achieve the exact final result you have in mind. IMHO this is priceless, and I will happily save some money elsewhere - anyway anybody as his/her own priorities - and quality standards.


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 14, 2014)

So I just unpacked and installed and set up the WiFi to the Canon Pro-100. I never thought I'd miss my old i860 so quickly! Just printed a couple of trial prints, one B&W and one color on generic glossy photo paper from one of the big-box office stores (can you say push an easy button  ) and these first attempts are spectacular. I used LR to manage the process and even with a non-calibrated monitor and defaults, they are really good prints. 

Now I just have to move some furniture around for this printer (it is very big) and wait for sales on ink and paper...........

I was worried about my purchase but now I am very happy.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 14, 2014)

JPAZ said:


> So I just unpacked and installed and set up the WiFi to the Canon Pro-100. I never thought I'd miss my old i860 so quickly! Just printed a couple of trial prints, one B&W and one color on generic glossy photo paper from one of the big-box office stores (can you say push an easy button  ) and these first attempts are spectacular. I used LR to manage the process and even with a non-calibrated monitor and defaults, they are really good prints.
> 
> Now I just have to move some furniture around for this printer (it is very big) and wait for sales on ink and paper...........
> 
> I was worried about my purchase but now I am very happy.



I agree with you, this beast is quite heavy. It looks and feel solid.


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 14, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> I agree with you, this beast is quite heavy. It looks and feel solid.



The table I have it on actually rocks side to side as the printhead moves. But a good beast....


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 14, 2014)

JPAZ said:


> Now I just have to move some furniture around for this printer (it is very big) and wait for sales on ink and paper...........



Uh, Canon has a buy one, get 4 free sale happening right now on selected photo paper (including the good stuff).

If you buy ink from Canon, they usually have some sort of freebies.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 14, 2014)

JPAZ said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with you, this beast is quite heavy. It looks and feel solid.
> ...



LOL...same problem. Mine is sitting on the wood floor, until I find a solution for it.


----------



## Lawliet (Dec 14, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> LOL...same problem. Mine is sitting on the wood floor, until I find a solution for it.



Don't put it on a table. Somewhere on the lower floors of a solid rack gives the printer less leverage to slowly work the furniture apart - and you retain some more office space as a side benefit.


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 14, 2014)

Lawliet said:


> Don't put it on a table. Somewhere on the lower floors of a solid rack gives the printer less leverage to slowly work the furniture apart - and you retain some more office space as a side benefit.



Problem is, it sits in the middle of the room on the floor. The shelves and cabinets don't have a space big enough. I put it on a table in the only spot I can find. 

Maybe I'll need to build an addition, or, since it is now working on WiFi, just keep it on the stove top in the kitchen.

All in all, a good problem to have.


----------



## Famateur (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



LDS said:


> As usual, if cost alone was the deciding factor an external supplier will be often cheaper because of volumes. DIY has the added pleasure of learning, making mistakes and learning from them, and trying to achieve the exact final result you have in mind. IMHO this is priceless, and I will happily save some money elsewhere - anyway anybody as his/her own priorities - and quality standards.


Well said!


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 19, 2014)

JPAZ said:


> Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> > Don't put it on a table. Somewhere on the lower floors of a solid rack gives the printer less leverage to slowly work the furniture apart - and you retain some more office space as a side benefit.
> ...




Ha, ha, ha!!! Just last week the wooden desk with the 3880 was rocking side to side. After reading these comments, I checked the wing-nuts underneath, and sure enough, they are coming loose! Ran and grabbed pliers right away to tighten them. I have prints to make later today.

Thank you all for mentioning this!!! CR is the greatest. ;D


----------



## surapon (Dec 19, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Hi guys,
> I just wonder what kind photo printer you guys use at home. I don’t print very often, however, I’m thinking to buy one that could print up to 12x15 - to make photo book.
> 
> The boss at home wants me to make family photo books. I wonder, should I just use Adorama service and be done with? I kinda like the idea of having a decent printer at home so I can print when I want it. At least, I can see the colors immediately. I think you guys all know my PP skill by now... ;D
> ...



Dear Friend, Mr. Dylan.
Sorry, I can not help you for 12X15 Inches Photo print, Becaus all Big Prints, I send out to Print = Cheaper, with out spend arms and legs for the Inks that will cost more than Printer---Ha, Ha, Ha.
BUT, If you want the Best and the cheap for 8.5X 11 Inches Ptint = Canon Pixma MX 922=9600X 2400 Colors DPI, Muti-Functions= Printer, Scaner, Copier and Fax Machine = $ 99 US Dollars.

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-MX922-Wireless-Printer-Scanner/dp/B00AVWKUJS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1418997789&sr=8-1&keywords=canon+pixma+mx922

I have it for 6 Months already And Get the Best colors Print 8.5X11 from this Great and Cheapo.
Enjoy Sir, and Have a Great weekend.
Surapon.
Yes, I have 6 Printers in my Office, include HP Designjet 800 = 42 Inches Wide X Roll up to 100 feet= for print the big photos.


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*


Something to keep in mind: if you don't empty the cartridges on a regular base, every 3 month, give or take, you've got a white elephant.
[/quote]

Really? As a hobbyist that would keep me from buying a large format printer, even though I want to get into more printing, and I live in a small mountain town, and a 16x20" costs $45 each.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



Mr_Canuck said:


> Something to keep in mind: if you don't empty the cartridges on a regular base, every 3 month, give or take, you've got a white elephant.



Really? As a hobbyist that would keep me from buying a large format printer, even though I want to get into more printing, and I live in a small mountain town, and a 16x20" costs $45 each.
[/quote]

Well I wouldn't say quite that often, but yes, they have to be run, and run very regularly. A large format printer isn't like a big telephoto or dry Sunday car, it is more like a boat, it has to be used as the time and money needed to keep it maintained will kill any enjoyment it might bring.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*

Hi privatebydesign. 
I take it that is B.O.A.T. as in Bust Out Another Thousand. Or a big hole in the water you throw money in to! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



privatebydesign said:


> it is more like a boat, it has to be used as the time and money needed to keep it maintained will kill any enjoyment it might bring.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: What kind of photo printer do you use?*



Valvebounce said:


> Hi privatebydesign.
> I take it that is B.O.A.T. as in Bust Out Another Thousand. Or a big hole in the water you throw money in to! ;D
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Hey Graham,

Yep, just like a boat, I was in the yachting industry for years and watched everything go up from a few hundred dollars to a few thousand to fix, even when they weren't being used! If it isn't a trailer sailer then you better love sailing 

I am in the process of selling my last yacht, a classic 48' ketch, and whilst I have loved owning her for the last ten years I will be happy once she is gone, and have no plans to replace her.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Dec 22, 2014)

I have an Epson R3000. It's actually a better buy than the smaller R800 since it has the new inks that don't clog up non-stop and the ink also costs a bit less per ounce (but still far more than gold   ;D   : ??? :-\ :'(). It produce great prints up to 13x19" (Hahnemuhle Photo Rag Pearl is a superb paper for many things) and it's very nice to be able to control everything yourself.

These days I also use a Dell UP2414Q.... monitor. The wide gamut 8MP 20" prints from it are instant, free and nice ;D.


----------

